# 325ci Alpine White Tint Opinions



## Case (Apr 11, 2002)

While I sit and wait in agony for my baby to arrive. I thought I would pass the time dreaming about her. I'm looking for any who has Alpine White or knows any one with Alpine White and ideas for tinting percentages. If you have any pictures that would be a wonderful bonus. Thanks in advance. :thumb:


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

Case said:


> *While I sit and wait in agony for my baby to arrive. I thought I would pass the time dreaming about her. I'm looking for any who has Alpine White or knows any one with Alpine White and ideas for tinting percentages. If you have any pictures that would be a wonderful bonus. Thanks in advance. :thumb: *


hey, you can see my tint below kinda..guess what percentage..it looks SO much better with it :thumb:


----------



## Case (Apr 11, 2002)

I would have to say 20%? It does look good, are you allowed to go that dark?


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

Case said:


> *I would have to say 20%? It does look good, are you allowed to go that dark? *


I have had 5% on cars..and most all other car I had 20%, which I love... But this time I got 35% which is still illegal. I believe 40% is legal, but thats not even tint. It looks darker on white than it really is... So I would say get 20 or 35 IMO :thumb:


----------



## Case (Apr 11, 2002)

35%?:bigpimp: That does look a lot darker than that. I'm in VA but I think I can get away with 35%. Thanks for the input.:thumb:


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

Case said:


> *35%?:bigpimp: That does look a lot darker than that. I'm in VA but I think I can get away with 35%. Thanks for the input.:thumb: *


YEP, it looks darker on white, plus, 35% plus a little factory tint, which is hard to see..when you pull your untinted car into a garage, you can see the little darkness of factory tint. That is what pushed mine over.oh well


----------

